# Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts/Apron Right Here!!!!!!



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Edit: No longer taking orders.[/b]

I have heard back from the shirt vendor and have created a new order form reflecting new pricing. As before, we will offer polo shirts with and without pockets, and long sleeve denim shirts (these all have pockets - no choice). We will also offer a short sleeve denim shirt, and I'm looking into aprons as well (no price on that yet, so it isn't on the order form. Waiting to hear back from the vendor).

Womens polo and long sleeve denim shirts are also available... none of these have pockets - again, no choice. No short sleeve denim in womens either.

The polo shirt we used before is no longer available, so we've selected another that's pretty close, though perhaps a bit darker in color. Navy color only (sorry Charles







).

*http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/SteamaholicShirt/SteamaholicsShirtOrderForm2013.pdf**Download the New Order Form here.* 

Edit: Aprons now available.[/b] 










Premium Grade denim apron, 28”W x 36”L, The chest pocket will be and moved to the lower right part of the apron, just below the waist. The *Steamaholics Logo* will be stitched on the bib where the pocket was located. I have added an Apron Order Form page to the order form. 

Important: Please read and understand the first page of the order form.[/b] As before, I'm not making a dime off this, but I won't eat anything on this either.

So other than the aprons, we're in business. Any questions, post them here and I'll try to answer.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Thanks for doing this Dwight. 
Check is in the mail. 
Greg R.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

How soon before you know about the aprons?


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Dwight: 

Thank you for your efforts! I'll have to get my order together. 

Regarding the priority fixed rate boxes (and others), they are available free from the postal service - and they are delivered to your door! I've done that for the small priority boxes. Stamps.com will allow you to buy postage at home and print your own bar coded labels. You do have to buy the self-adhering labels though and they are, umm, not cheap. The postman (postgal) will pick up given due notice. 

Thanks again! 

Neil


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

How soon before you know about the aprons?Donno. Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Dwight, 

I can't get the link to open. 

Craig


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

I can't get the link to open. I just cleared my cache and tried it with IE and then Chrome... works fine for me. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Dwight, 

Took your advice, cleared my cache, 
& the link worked. 
I will be ordering some shirts from you soon. 

Thanks 
Craig


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Glad to hear the link worked for you Craig. Don't know why clearing your cache would suddenly allow the link to work. I did it before the test just to make sure I was actually testing the *link* and downloading a fresh copy of the order form, and not reloading it from my cache. At any rate, all's well that ends well.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Dwight, 

Just ordered 4 shirts. When I brought up the order form it would not allow me to save a copy. You might want to change the properties to allow this.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

When I brought up the order form it would not allow me to save a copy. You might want to change the properties to allow this.I don't understand that one Rich. I just tried it and it allowed me to save. I was not logged in to the web site where it is stored at the time, so it should have treated me like anyone else. 

Again, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

I had to log into the web site before I could download the form but it worked fine after that and was able to save it fine also.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

I had to log into the web site before I could download the form...That doesn't make a whole lot of sense either as the form is hosted on one of my own personal domains and is completely independent of MLS. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Dwight, 

Ws able to save a copy this morning. The first time the save button was grayed out and would not respond. Under save in the file menu I only got the usual save page. Was able to print it out, but not save it. 

Everything seems OK now. Just wanted my own copy for reference.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Thanks Rich. Not at all sure what's going on.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Waiting to find out the Apron info....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Get'cher Steamaholics Shirts Right Here!!!!!!*

Waiting to find out the Apron info....Me too. Gonna call tomorrow (if I remember - work is busy right now).


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

OUCH! Dunno when you added the apron part to the order form, but your update to the thread did not bring it to the "Not Read" list and I have been patiently waiting. 

My post here will bring the thread back to the fore for others that might be more patient than I.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The first order for shirts is going out to the vendor today. Those of you who had their orders to me by yesterday afternoon can expect to receive your shirts in 2-3 weeks if all goes well.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't wait! Thanks for the update. 
Greg R.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait! Thanks for the update.Your order was in there.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

OUCH! Dunno when you added the apron part to the order form, but your update to the thread did not bring it to the "Not Read" list and I have been patiently waiting.Aug. 29th was the date of my edit adding the aprons. Sorry 'bout that Semper. It never dawned on me that would happen.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, my order for two shirts is going out to you in today's mail--sorry about the delay.


Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No prob Larry. I'll be doing this for a while... until the orders dry up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight. I forgot about this is it to late to order? Later RJD


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dwight, my order is in mail this weekend. Thanks much for this great service. 

Misfit


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not too late to order, but it is too late to make the first batch. I'll probably keep this offer going through the end of the month.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A little over a week left to order shirts and aprons.


----------

